# UCLA extension - Certificate in Acting (Sorry, I know this isn't an acting forum)



## gesink (Apr 22, 2014)

First of all, let me apologise cause I know this isn't a forun of acting. But I'd like to make a question about the Certificate in Acting from UCLA extension, just in case any of you knows it, a friend of you knows it or even you've heard about it.  I know some of you have studied in UCLA TFT school, so maybe you know something about the matter.


What I'd like to know is how much prestigious this certificate is, how much I can learn there, and whether or not is worthy studying this certificate. I ask that cause I'm an international student (Spanish) and I can only afford this certificate, but not any MFA. Anyway, I wouldn't like to waste my money. That's the reason why I'm looking for opinions.

Thank you for your help. And excuse me for publishing in this forum, as I know my doubt isn't exactly about a film school.


----------

